# Toby is home....finally!



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm still new here, but I've tried to add attachments to this post with a couple of pics of Toby. He is soooo sweet. His coat is very white and silky. He is sleeping now, so I should be also. Gnite!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Toby is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, and you did good by posting pictures, too!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to you and silky white Toby!
Carole


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Patti and Toby.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations to your new familymenber!

He is sooo sweet and with lighten up your life!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What fun! Such a darling puppy! Enjoy him!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Toby is a cutie pie and I know you are going to enjoy him so much. Keep your camera handy, please!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome Patti. Toby is such a handsome little guy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome to the forum Patti and Toby . . . you got a cute one.
Have lots of fun together!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. He had a good first night. He went to sleep around 11 and only got up once to go potty. He's only gone poop once, but he hasn't eaten all that much. It's 95 degrees here in Houston, so standing out in the sun waiting for him to go is brutal! He started sniffing and going around in circles.....I was getting all excited. Then he sniffed more and I swear I saw his back arch, but then all he did was sigh and plop down in the shade. As I stood in the sun. Gotta love puppies!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats!
He's adorable!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Patti & Toby. Congrats on your new puppy. He's a cutie.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! 

Ah the joy of waiting and waiting and waiting for them to poop or pee. I hear it gets better but it hasn't with mine.  He's the King of procrastination when it comes to going.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi and :welcome: your Toby is sweet! My first cat growing up was named Toby....ohh the memories. Enjoy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Toby is adorable! Welcome and keep posting photos!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

He sounds adorable!! Congratulations!!

I feel ya with the weather! It was nice in Dallas yesterday, but I know Houston gets muggy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome Toby!!! He is so cute. Looks like you will have a fun summer. Enjoy the forum its the best!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Patti! Toby looks adorable - you need to find the shade, too! Hope things continue to go well - sounds like he's off to a good start!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sounds like a successful first night.
You'll have to find a place where you can _both_ have some shade and a place to sit!
Keep kool in that hot sun!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

What a sweet face!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Toby is doing great!*

I met someone on the Yahoo Havanese group who made me a water bottle stand. Toby has already figured out where it is and what to do. He's done great his 2nd day! Attached are a couple of pics....

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

So cute! Congratulations. I love the water bottle picture. 


Annie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like a little pro drinking from his water bottle. He is a doll and glad to hear things are going so well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a sweetie!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, he is sooooo beautiful! So soft and fluffy!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

He is beautiful! Enjoy all the changes as they pass really fast! Take lots of pictures.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Toby is doing great!*

First trip to vet was great! He weighs 4 lbs and is healthy. Thought I'd share a pic of him on the way to the vet (before I put him in his crate).


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

These dogs are just too cute for words, he's beautiful!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Toby is a 4-pound bundle of cuteness.


----------



## bamagirl92 (Jun 6, 2009)

He is so cute!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Toby's a cutie!!


----------

